# Inspired by true story...Kay Bratt's THE SCAVENGERS DAUGHTERS UK KDD Today!



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Just over a year ago I read an article about an amazing person in China who though considered a lowly scavenger, they spent their life picking up and taking in abandoned baby girls, then raising them as their own. The story inspired me to write my own saga about a man and his daughters. The books were accepted by my publisher and today is the official launch! I'll post the inspiring article below that led to this writing adventure. The woman is now dying, but her legacy will live on in all those whose lives she touched.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/30/lou-xiaoying-88-year-old-saved-30-babies_n_1719831.html

The Scavenger's Daughters and Tangled Vines (Book two in the series) are both past Kindle Daily Deals in USA, UK and Germany!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Holding steady in the Top 100 of All Amazon ebooks, The Scavenger's Daughters now has 39 5-Star reviews! Great launch and thank you heaps to KBoards readers!

Love how the BookBrowse reviewers are treating it, too!

(Book Browse review except)

The phoenix has arisen with the introduction of Benfu and Calli. Their blended family is a fantastic accomplishment of what a family should and could be. Their ability to understand their children and to motivate them to thinking and behaving on a high level is miraculous.

This was one of the most wonderful stories I read in a long time. I would recommend it for book clubs and for its uplifting experience for all readers. I hated to finish the book until I learned at the end that the author was writing a sequel how wonderful for me because then the story would not end.

http://www.bookbrowse.com/arc/arc_reviews/detail/index.cfm/arc_number/408/the-scavengers-daughters


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Review by _*If It Has Words*_:

_I know this is fiction, but a part of me wants it to be real life. If only for the girls that Benfu and his wife take in. But even being fiction, it does have a lot of truth to it, and I think that's what makes this such a great book. And even better, this is the first in a series, so there will be more of it to enjoy eventually._

--see rest at http://ifithaswords.blogspot.com/2013/08/the-scavengers-daughters-by-kay-bratt.html

*now over 70 Amazon reviews


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Author of the best-selling book, The Woodcutter, Kate Danley had a little something to say about *The Scavenger's Daughters*:

What followed was an amazing story so infused with love. It was called The Scavenger's Daughters  and it was written by Kay Bratt. Kay lived in China for five years, working at an orphanage, and is now a child advocate. The Scavenger's Daughters  is inspired by a true story.I grew up in San Francisco, and the sounds and flavors of Chinese culture are as comforting as macaroni and cheese out of the blue box or fried chicken. What I loved so much about this book was that she somehow captured the musicality of the language, the turns of phrase, and the beauty of China and its people.

Read more here: http://katedanley.blogspot.com/2013/08/the-scavengers-daughters.html


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

From blogger 'The Gang's All Here'....

The Scavenger's Daughter is the captivating story of an old man and his wife who have spent the years after the Cultural Revolution in China living in dire poverty, barely scraping by on the earnings he makes as a trash collector. Literally, his station in life is to seek out trash that can be turned into cash. Papers that can be ironed and recycled. Cans and bottles that can be sold to purchase food for his family. When he's really lucky, he finds furniture or clothing or other treasures. However, along the way to living his meager life, he has become the finder of far more valuable treasures than discarded bicycle parts. He has found literally dozens of baby and toddler girls and crafted a very unlikely family with his wife, Calli.

Beyond the obvious connections that I feel to the story line of abandoned babies and special needs orphans in China, I thoroughly enjoyed reading Benfu's story of seeking the treasure in all of life. His adamant determination that all life has value and is worth living with love and purpose pulled me in completely. Each stage of the story pointed to the same message over and over and the consistency of his character's temperament and personality was written really well. Further, I really enjoyed reading the back story of the Cultural Revolution and the recent history of China through his (albeit fictional) eyes. I'm a history buff and I always enjoy learning about the events of history. But this time, I appreciated learning about the feelings and thoughts of one who survived that history. As the story wove Benfu's current existence together with his painful experiences of the past, it occurred to me just how deeply the Cultural Revolution dehumanized so many incredibly intelligent, interesting and stimulating people who all had so much to offer their world. It struck me that Benfu and his wife worked with these little girls, giving them a family, investing in them and offering them the hope of a future as a kind of redemption of the past they'd all endured. It's as if they were saving the girls' lives and saving themselves in the process.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Now 251 Amazon reviews and capturing the #13 slot in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > World Literature the book, The Scavenger's Daughters will make you think and ask yourself what are you doing to contribute to the compassion of humanity.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

If you read _The Scavenger's Daughters _and are ready for more, the second book in the series, *Tangled Vines*, launched today on Amazon!



The Book Babe has given it 5 bikes! (stars) Ms. Bratt once again lives up to her "brand" with this title. _Capturing the heart of humanity_. So many people in this book are horrid and cruel but each one is counteracted with a person who cares, who loves, who wishes to help, and we need to be reminded of that, especially nowadays. We need to remember for every bad, there's a good. This book should serve as a reminder to anyone who reads it that there is both good and bad in the world and also that there is always HOPE. I think the strongest theme this time was hope. Just when you think you've hit rock bottom...Read more at http://wwwbookbabe.blogspot.com/2013/12/tangled-vines-by-kay-bratt.html#.UqcKvK-A2pp


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, Kay, on being part of the Kindle Daily Deal today!  Hope it goes great for you!

Betsy


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks so much, Betsy. The book is currently #14 in the Entire Kindle store so I'm thrilled that so many readers caught it on sale!


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

A recent reviewer had this to say about my series, The Tales of the Scavenger's Daughters:

_The story has been written with a western approach but is about an eastern life, but somehow there are a lot of connections in the plot between Bratt style and Mo Yan's (a great Chinese writer that I adore). That to say that Kay Bratt did a huge work to forge her story into a real Chinese atmosphere._

I'll admit, I haven't read anything by Mo Yan. However, I think it's high time I rectify that!


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

At over 400 Amazon reviews, the verdict is in. Readers love _The Tales of the Scavenger's Daughters_. The series continues to gain traction and now has a new book in the series!



Some are saying that _Red Skies _is the best book of mine yet, but the first book in the series, The Scavenger's Daughters, continues to outsell them all! I hope you'll check it out and see for yourself how one family is moving so many hearts.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

The Scavenger's Daughters and Tangled Vines (Book two in the series) are both Kindle Daily Deals in UK and Germany today!


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Heads up! The Scavenger's Daughters continues to find new readers and now has 548 Amazon Reviews. Giveaway time! Five signed copies of my The Scavenger's Daughters books are up for grabs at a giveaway sponsored by Freebooksy!

http://freebooksy.com/free-book-giveaways/2014/5/19/book-giveaway-the-scavengers-daughters


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

If you are a UK reader, be sure to snag a copy of The Scavenger's Daughters today as the UK Kindle Daily Deal. 
The series has over 1800 combined Amazon reviews. 
Happy Reading!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi and a bump.


----------

